# Colossus Class Battleship - HMS Hercules



## rtorgeson

Discussion thread for Colossus Class Battleship - HMS Hercules. If you would like to add a comment, click the New Reply button


----------



## daveandover

*Stoker William Eagles*

My Grandfather served on HMS Hercules from1 March 1904 until 18 january 1905. Has anyone any crew pictures?
Regards,
David


----------

